# Lecture de cd 8cm dans lecteur mange disque ?



## Yoz (17 Mars 2005)

Bon voilà, j ai un powerbook, et donc un lecteur "mange disque" 
j voulais savoir si je pouvais mettre un un cd de 8cm (mini disque) dans ma machine, sans risquer de laisser le cd callé 

Merci


----------



## MrStone (17 Mars 2005)

Hello 
Si tu veux éviter un retour au SAV avec un mini-cd coincé dans ton lecteur,  je te conseille d'éviter


----------



## kisco (17 Mars 2005)

Bravo MrStone, tu as la bonne réponse ! 

question suivante...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (17 Mars 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MrStone, tu as la bonne réponse !
> 
> question suivante...


 
Et c'est mentionné où ?

réponse: Dans le mode d'emploi livré avec le POWERBOOK.

12  OUI,    *8,  NON .*


----------



## MrStone (17 Mars 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MrStone, tu as la bonne réponse !
> 
> question suivante...




... pour une fois que je réponds pas une connerie :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.


----------



## Yoz (17 Mars 2005)

oui ca devait surement etre dans le mode d emploi, helas, j l avais pas a dispo 

et bien merci en tt cas


----------



## Sebang (18 Mars 2005)

Ceci dit, il existe des adaptateurs pour ça.
J'avais vu ça sur un site Japonais il y a fort longtemps et c'était destiné aux postes de voitures. Je crois bien que c'était sur le site de Toyota Japon que j'avais vu ça, ouais.  

Mais bon, pas de lien sous la main. Si tu y tiens vraiment, Google est ton meilleur ami. :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

La solution de l'adaptateur est vraiment à deconseiller... :hein: 
Dans une voiture, ca peux passer car le CD audio tourne à une vitesse de 1X, alors que les CDROM tourne beaucoup plus vite. Si tu utilises l'adaptateur dans ton powerbook, c'est à tes risques et perils, mais les risques sont réels...


----------



## Sebang (18 Mars 2005)

C'est pas faux, j'avais pas pensé à un quelconque problème de vitesse.

Mais bon, en imaginant qu'il y a des données vitales et qu'il n'a vraiment pas choix ? 

Ça serait donc plutôt à déconseiller.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

Si les données sont vitales, ilpeut demander à quelqu'un qui a un graveur à tiroir (par ex les PC) de lui faire une copie sur un CDR 12cm. Comme ça, plus aucun risque!


----------



## Yoz (18 Mars 2005)

J etais pas chez moi, et leur shuttle etait equipé d un mange disque aussi  

on a finalement reussi a trouver une solution, mais on a perdu du temps inutilement 
saloperie de 80mm moi j dis


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

Et alors, c'est quoi ta solution? ca peut servir à tous


----------



## Yoz (18 Mars 2005)

bah comme dit plus haut, trouver un gars avec un lecteur cd a tiroir 
mais bon, vingt bornes pour trouver de la civilisation lol


----------

